# New commuter, do-it-all Ritchey cross bike



## tarwheel2 (Jul 7, 2005)

My LBS just finished building up my new commuter, do-it-all bike -- a Ritchey Breakaway Cross. I've been wanting a cross bike for a while since I no longer own a mountain bike and have always loved the Ritchey Swiss Cross (one of my holy grails). Altho I never found a Swiss Cross, I got the next best thing -- and perhaps better for my purposes.

I'll be using the bike for commuting as well as trail rides and light touring, and the Breakaway Cross has mounts for fenders and racks, which the Swiss Cross does not. Plus I love the orange-and-gray color scheme, which Ritchey only produced for a short while. Just picked up the bike yesterday so I haven't had an opportunity to ride it except for around the parking lot, but I think it's going to be a winner.

I put Rivendell Jack Brown tires on it for road use so I won't have to reset my computer when I use my wheelset with 32 mm cross tires for off-road use. It should ride super comfy.

The bonus is that it came with a travel case, and it will pack down to the size of a large suit case, so I can use it for cycling in other parts of the country. I usually ride 1-2 bike tours every year but have previously restricted my trips to those within driving range. Now I can fly across the US and take a bike with me. Hello Oregon!


----------



## commutenow (Sep 26, 2004)

Awesome color combination. Have many great rides on your bike.


----------



## Kristatos (Jan 10, 2008)

That's one of the nicest setups I've seen in a while. A breakaway or some S&S coupled frame is definitely in my future. I agree on the paint scheme of yours looking dope and the tires tape and seat set it off nicely. Well done.


----------



## joemastro (Nov 21, 2008)

Love the color. Bike looks great. Have fun!


----------



## 55x11 (Apr 24, 2006)

tarwheel2, this is fantastic! I strongly believe Ritchey Breakaway Cross is *THE* most versatile bike ever built, everyone must have one. It's like swiss knife of bikes.

I am a bit nostalgic about orange and grey color scheme (what year model is this)? I agree with others, nice color choice. You will love it!


----------



## tarwheel2 (Jul 7, 2005)

To be honest, I don't know the year model because I bought the frame used. However, I'll check the bottom bracket to see if it is stamped in the serial number. I think they sold the orange-gray model for only one year and I've had my eyes open for one ever since. Saw this frame posted for sale on eBay within the last 10 minutes of the auction, submitted a last second bid and won it. Couldn't believe my luck.


----------



## 55x11 (Apr 24, 2006)

tarwheel2 said:


> To be honest, I don't know the year model because I bought the frame used. However, I'll check the bottom bracket to see if it is stamped in the serial number. I think they sold the orange-gray model for only one year and I've had my eyes open for one ever since. Saw this frame posted for sale on eBay within the last 10 minutes of the auction, submitted a last second bid and won it. Couldn't believe my luck.


Based on coloring scheme, I think yours is 2009 model.


----------



## Tachycardic (Mar 31, 2013)

I love this bike. Always regretted not getting one. Congratulations!


----------

